# put on a bit of weight...now im thinking bigger?



## emshels (Sep 7, 2011)

I posted a while back having finally discovered somewhere where people do or fantasize about gaining weight, and thinking about doing it as I had gained a lot of weight over the Christmas period but I decided it wasn't the right time and i would leave it for now. 
Over the last two months its happened again, the urges came back about three months ago after I got back down to my normal 8 1/2 stone (120 pounds). I accidentally gained a few pounds with friends visiting and constantly going out for dinner. Then for the two weeks I've been saying to myself this is the last day and pigging out on ridiculous amounts...everyday which had included eating for about three people from the takeaway as it's 'my last night', Ive been avoiding the scales saying I will do it after the first week of exercise and avoiding the gym too embarrassed as I knew the weight Ive gained due to my height (5ft3) is noticeable but after a friend at work noticed i was a little bit 'bloated' and i could only fit in my work jeans if i was wearing hold in tights i decided to look and somehow ended up being just over 11 stone (157 pounds).

I know it isn't that big but it could be the beginning and to me its a hella change. I think it's just not as accepted in the UK so its a lot harder for people like myself.

two weeks ago (when i could fit in my black jeans) and a week ago I took photos to help me with my weight loss and snap me into my diet, obviously it didn't work and you could see my gradually getting bigger and that only over two weeks of binging!. As from tomorrow i need to make my decision whether to gain a little bit more or concentrate on getting back to my smaller self I thought I would share some of the photos with you and maybe you can help me make my decision! 

View attachment phpyh2d1gPM.jpg


View attachment phpp91wbEPM.jpg


View attachment phprkqsjvPM.jpg


----------



## Frogman (Sep 7, 2011)

Well for starters there is the fantasy vs. reality aspect. Imagining yourself getting fat is a lot different than actually doing it. The latter is of course a major turn-on around here but for the active gainer you have to factor in things like cost (food, new clothes), physical comfort (it's all fun and games until you *have* to run, jump, or climb somewhere), preparedness for the reactions of others, and so on. I will say that based on the pics, you're in no immediate danger of qualifying as anything above _slightly_ chubby.

Despite wanting to commit to a decision either to slim down or fatten up, there is a third option you might consider: passive gaining. This is where you cut down on the exercise, stop looking at the scale, and eat what you want when you like. It's basically a long-term weight-gain strategy, but one you may be more comfortable with. Or not. Ultimately you have to weigh  the possibilities and go with what seems like the best fit.


----------



## Markt (Sep 7, 2011)

the female form is so beautiful. as you fill out it just seems so much more womanly...and therefore, to me, even more beautiful.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 7, 2011)

I've said this in other threads, if you like it then why not? It's all about what makes you happy.


----------



## Oirish (Sep 7, 2011)

Well dalrin' I've got to point out the elephant in the room. When looking for advice on this topic in a forum like this the general opinion is going to be "go for it." With that said, you look smokin' hot with the added weight and if you feel sexy with it and have the urge to grow a little more why fight it. Be yourself, whoever that may be.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 7, 2011)

If you like it you may want to go for it but I'm sure you should consider (as others have mentioned) the reality of being fat over the fantasy of being fat. It may seem all that great in the fantasy aspect but the way people react, the way your body reacts to the extra weight, and certain limitations to being fat may bug you.

Some people try to go for a middle ground of sorts. They like being fat and like to gain weight but they don't go too extreme because they don't like the excess limitations, peoples reactions, and it may just bug them.

all in all it is your choice.


----------



## princesscurves (Sep 7, 2011)

I am currently going through the same thing, although a little heavier than you to start with (couple of stone) I am also from the UK and you're right, it isn't easy here because everyone seems to be in the mindset Fat=bad. 

I have decided to do what Frogman has suggested here and just stop looking at the scales, eat what I feel like, though not stuffing, and just see what happens and if i'm comfortable with it.


You do look lovely though 

PC


----------



## rustydog7 (Sep 8, 2011)

I say you are looking fabulous and should keep gaining and forget the diet.:wubu:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 9, 2011)

You've got a nice belly and great curves. It's your choice to do as you wish to your body. If you like it, try a few more pounds.


Dennis


----------



## diggers1917 (Sep 11, 2011)

Really I'm just echoing what's been said before: do what feels right for you. One the one hand that means not taking our country's negative attitudes to fat and gaining to heart*, but on the other it may ultimately mean ignoring us as well (speaking as a British FA/feeder who is...somewhat _more_ accepting of gaining than some of the population ) if you decide that, following on from what Frogman says, you find the gulf between fantasy and reality is too great. Either way, from the photos you've posted I can honestly say you're a gorgeous woman and shouldn't feel pressured to change in any direction

*Easier said than done, I appreciate.


----------



## Flabulous (Sep 21, 2011)

Do what you feel comfortable doing. That's the most important thing. I'm in the UK too but there are a lot of big people over here these days; it's one of if not _the_ fattest nation in Europe.

I've gained a lot of weight over the years, going from a very slim 9 stone up to 15.5 stone (over a period of about 4-5 years). I noticed I was over 12 stone back in 2004 and since then piled on even more, without really trying. But, although I weighed myself and thought I should really lose weight (a lot), I actually quite liked it so did nothing about it. I'm currently around 14 stone having lost a bit recently. That puts me as obese and I'm 5 stone heavier than I used to be - that's over half my original weight again.

Just be comfortable with yourself!


----------



## emshels (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the help sorry haven't been on here a while. I took the advice of not forcing and not stressing about my weight eating what I want whenever. People have noticed but no-ones really said much apart from a few close friends, And some family who i haven't seen since before the summer couldn't believe it! I haven't been checking the scales and i have had some new trousers recently...As its my birthday tomorrow and ill be going out for dinner ever night this week i thought id have a sneak peak, i know it isnt much but im now at 11.9 stone so ive unintentionally gains 9 pounds which im really happy with as i don't feel so stressed about the fact im gaining weight. I'll see what my birthday week brings...


----------



## love_weight_gain_girls (Nov 3, 2011)

Glad that you're happy  that's the main thing!

Look forward to some more photo updates! Can't wait to see the difference!

xxx


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Nov 7, 2011)

OK, those photo show me a beautiful girl with a slightly round belly, emphasis on beautiful! Question is, how do YOU feel about gaining? If you're really into it and are genuinely turned on at the prospect of becoming ALL that you can be, by all means start gaining. Otherwise, don't bother. If you get to the point that you really let go and let your appetite for food control things, things will soon be OUT of control and you will be faced with the prospect of being a genuinely fat girl who didn't realize what she was doing to her body when she just let go. Self-hating is awful. But if you look at that sexy round belly and find yourself getting "wet" at the prospect of a bigger, rounder belly then GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## emshels (Aug 31, 2012)

I know it's been a while just thought I would update and say I am now 12 stone 8 and now a size 16 due to my height. I just thought I would do a massive binge in the last year. I can't believe I have gone from 120 pounds to 177 in a year and a half! People who haven't seen me in a while are really shocked and my family aren't really that happy but I love it. I look at my old clothes sometimes and think to myself oh god! But I actually tried losing some of the weight a couple of months ago and accidentally gained another 5 pounds. My appetite is through the roof. Although guys don't find my size attractive here I am quite content at the moment loving my new roles. Pictures to follow!


----------



## bigdawg2005 (Sep 2, 2012)

Be happy with your weight and your body!!!:bow:


----------



## JASmith (Sep 9, 2012)

emshels said:


> I know it's been a while just thought I would update and say I am now 12 stone 8 and now a size 16 due to my height. I just thought I would do a massive binge in the last year. I can't believe I have gone from 120 pounds to 177 in a year and a half! People who haven't seen me in a while are really shocked and my family aren't really that happy but I love it. I look at my old clothes sometimes and think to myself oh god! But I actually tried losing some of the weight a couple of months ago and accidentally gained another 5 pounds. My appetite is through the roof. Although guys don't find my size attractive here I am quite content at the moment loving my new roles. Pictures to follow!


You seem quite happy about your new size, so congrats on the new you.


----------

